# Food Safety News - 03/29/2022 Federal court orders company to stop distribution of pet food contaminated with Salmonella



## daveomak.fs (Mar 29, 2022)

*Federal court orders company to stop distribution of pet food contaminated with Salmonella*
By News Desk on Mar 29, 2022 12:05 am
A federal court Monday ordered a Carneys Point, NJ, company to stop distributing adulterated pet food that is in violation of the Federal Food, Drug and Cosmetic Act (FDCA).  Pet food contaminated with Salmonella puts humans at risk when it is handled by pet owners. In a complaint filed on March 15, the United States... Continue Reading


*Food Safety Summit includes environmental sampling training course*
By Guest Contributor on Mar 29, 2022 12:03 am
By Steven Mandernach The Association of Food Officials (AFDO) retail industry partners are invited to participate in the Environmental Sampling Workshop training course at the 2022 Food Safety Summit. The course is designed to teach environmental sampling approaches in retail food establishments for outbreak investigations including hands-on practical exercises. Sampling helps tell the story of... Continue Reading


*Several supermarkets improve Campylobacter in chicken results*
By Joe Whitworth on Mar 29, 2022 12:02 am
The supermarket Marks and Spencer has reported better results for Campylobacter in chicken in the latest quarterly figures from the United Kingdom. The data covers October to December 2021 for nine retailers on high levels of Campylobacter in fresh, shop-bought, UK-produced chickens. Results at Morrisons, Lidl, Waitrose and Sainsbury’s went up while Marks and Spencer,... Continue Reading


*Listeria, Salmonella spur FDA to update enforcement against certain food imports*
By News Desk on Mar 29, 2022 12:00 am
The Food and Drug Administration is continuing its use of import alerts to enforce U.S. food safety regulations for food from foreign countries. The agency updates and modifies the alerts as needed. Recent modifications to FDA’s import alerts, as posted by the agency, are listed below. Click here to go to the FDA page with... Continue Reading


*Testing prompts recall after finding undeclared sulfite in sweetened strawberries*
By News Desk on Mar 28, 2022 04:35 pm
SunTree Snack Foods LLC, of Phoenix, AZ, is recalling Good & Gather Dried Sweetened Strawberries because the product contains undeclared sulfite.  The recall was initiated after Florida’s Department of Agriculture performed a sampling. The results of the sampling indicated the lots contained sulfites that were not declared on the label. People who have an allergy... Continue Reading


*Pacific Rim Shellfish Corporation recalls oysters as norovirus investigation continues*
By News Desk on Mar 28, 2022 03:00 pm
Pacific Rim Shellfish Corporation is recalling Pacific Rim Shellfish Corp. brand oysters because of possible norovirus contamination. This recall was triggered by findings of the Canadian Food Inspection Agency during its investigation into a foodborne illness outbreak. The recalled products have been sold in British Columbia, Alberta, Saskatchewan, Manitoba, Yukon, and Ontario and may have... Continue Reading


*More shellfish recalled as CFIA investigates norovirus outbreak*
By News Desk on Mar 28, 2022 02:08 pm
Taylor Shellfish Canada ULC dba Fanny Bay Oysters is recalling certain Taylor Shellfish Canada ULC brand Oysters because of possible norovirus contamination. This recall was triggered by findings of the Canadian Food Inspection Agency during its investigation into a foodborne illness outbreak. The recalled products have been sold in Alberta, British Columbia, Ontario and Quebec... Continue Reading


----------

